# Theme Songs for MBTI Types



## Sakuya (Jan 7, 2012)

I *know* this is a weird topic, but I've been up since five this morning, and I'm bored out of my mind.

ESFP: Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones
ESTP: Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf
ESTJ: Paranoid - Black Sabbath
ESFJ: 1000 Miles -Vanessa Carlton
ENTP: Schadenfreude - Avenue Q
ENFP: Welcome to the Black Parade - My Chemical Romance
ENTJ: Eye of the Tiger - Survivor
ENFJ: Resistance - Muse
ISFP: Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol
ISTP: Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne
INTP: Unlocked Girl - IOSYS *and/or *Still Alive - GLaDOS
INFP: Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones *and/or *Missing - Evanescence
ISFJ: Daisy Bell
ISTJ: I Hate Everyone - Get Set Go
INTJ: Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes
INFJ: Starlight - Muse

Suggestions? Comments?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

It's much more fun to do these with unhealthy types.

ESFP in grip of inferior Ni:


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been wanting to do this topic for ages!


LockedGirl said:


> ESFP: Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones


At first, I thought you meant Satisfaction by Benny Benassi, and couldn't stop laughing. Then I realised it was Rolling Stones, but still... it would've been fitting. xD


----------



## Sakuya (Jan 7, 2012)

Both would work. xDDDD


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

theme songs...DISNEY STYLE!

ESFP: Part of Your World (The Little Mermaid)
ESTP: One Jump (Aladdin)
ISTP: I'll Make a Man Out of You (Mulan)
ISFP: Colors of the Wind (Pocahontas)
INFP: Reflection (Mulan)
INFJ: Just Around the Riverbend (Pocahontas)
ENFP: Friend Like Me (Aladdin)
ENFJ: We Are One (Lion King 2)
ENTJ: Just Can't Wait to Be King (Lion King)
INTJ: Be Prepared (Lion King)
INTP: I Won't Say I'm in Love (Hercules lol has such an attitude of an INTP even though the character probably isn't one)
ESTJ: Zero to Hero (Hercules)
ESFJ: Be Our Guest (Beauty and the Beast)
ISTJ: A Girl We're Fighting For (Mulan--once again, general attitude)
ISFJ: Please Bring Honor to Us All (Mulan) or Once Upon a December from Anastasia but technically not Disney


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)

I can see an ESTJ being the best barber in town and really proud about it:





Is this fitting for INFJ's?





INTJ ?


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

INFJ: 



bam!


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

PisceanReve said:


> ISTJ: A Girl We're Fighting For (Mulan--once again, general attitude)


Only Mulan's part. :tongue:


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

Owfin said:


> Only Mulan's part. :tongue:


well I was thinking Si--thinking about home, the girls they want are quite traditional, remembering what makes them feel good
Te: well how can we get this girl/put our war efforts to use--oh ok we're fighting for a girl! 
something like that lol


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

PisceanReve said:


> theme songs...DISNEY STYLE!


To continue this theme... here are my thoughts for the perceiving functions:

Si (Note how she = the sensation of being in love with her idea of it):






Ni (her ascribing of meaning to every element of nature)






Se (she wants to know _what_ is out there; she even calls her collection thingamabobs, not trying to give further meaning behind their use)






Ne (look for more beyond the "shore")


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Hapalo
Figaro is ENFP, not ESTJ

ESTJ is more like George Banks from Mary Poppins


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Hapalo
> Figaro is ENFP, not ESTJ
> 
> ESTJ is more like George Banks from Mary Poppins


That was hilarious.
Your comparison is much better than mine.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

@Owfin

for just around the riverbend, I saw a lot of Ni because she was making so many symbols and metaphors about the river that pertained to her life and how if affected her
and yeah we put the same function for part of your world
for colors of the wind I put Fi+Se because she was telling him how she felt about life and her morals, while saying look at our beautiful surroundings
I guess I agree with you about Megara being all Si there. The way she's acting just reminded me of all my INTP friends exactly.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

PisceanReve said:


> for just around the riverbend, I saw a lot of Ni because she was making so many symbols and metaphors about the river that pertained to her life and how if affected her


I thought the ending was edging into Ni territory, but I guess the part that made me think Ne was the refrain.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

Owfin said:


> I thought the ending was edging into Ni territory, but I guess the part that made me think Ne was the refrain.


yeah I definitely get what you mean with the refrain


----------



## Mademoiselle Wonderland (Jul 22, 2013)

PisceanReve said:


> theme songs...DISNEY STYLE!
> 
> ESFP: Part of Your World (The Little Mermaid)
> ESTP: One Jump (Aladdin)
> ...


I love "Just Around the Riverbend"! I used to pretend I was Pocahontas all the time when I was a child. I always thought she was so respectful to the earth and people. 

But then again, I just love Disney.


----------



## Runade (Mar 2, 2014)

PisceanReve said:


> theme songs...DISNEY STYLE!
> 
> ESFP: Part of Your World (The Little Mermaid)
> ESTP: One Jump (Aladdin)
> ...


I have to say "I just can't wait to be King!" is my favorite and most accurate to me out of all of them. Good Pick!


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I've always felt a connection with The Verve - Bittersweet symphony

So, although I cannot give a theme song to the rest of the types, I will give this one to the INFPs ^^

It's bitter and beautiful all at once. You choose what to focus on.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Okay these are almost too obvious for INFPs: "Imagine" John Lennon, "We are the World", "Bridge Over Troubled Water"


----------



## PPM (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't come up with one for each type but I think of "Things I Don't Understand" by Coldplay as an INTP theme song.

Lots of questions and quite indecisive but generally positive.


----------



## Aanau (Apr 19, 2014)

A lot of Five For Fighting's songs are very NF. I relate to them so much that they make me emotional, so...

The Riddle- about how we're all so small and really focuses on the big picture view of an iNtuitive Feeler of our purpose in life and what it's about

World- more INFJ, probably, because it's all about making the world the way you believe it should be and such

100 Years- I feel like this song is all about a bigger picture of how life goes on and it's a message to young people that there's a lot of time left to spend or waste but it's fleeting

But then there's also Superman which seems more ISFJ due to the idea of having a duty to protect people but not having someone to protect them self


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ENXP = Crazy Frog- Axel F


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Stereotypical ISFP song, by an ISFP. 
This video is screaming ISFP.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

I feel like this will be frowned upon by type 4's bc it's such a popular song but "Paradise" by Coldplay reminds me of INFPs (women more specifically).

"Bohemian Rhapsody" by Queen for ENFPs lol

"Another One Bites the Dust" - Queen again for ESTPs

"Dancing Queen" by Abba (shut up I'm old) for either ISFPs or ESFPs


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

SplitTheAtom said:


> I've always felt a connection with The Verve - Bittersweet symphony
> 
> So, although I cannot give a theme song to the rest of the types, I will give this one to the INFPs ^^
> 
> It's bitter and beautiful all at once. You choose what to focus on.


I've always loved that song


----------



## RoseAlone (Feb 1, 2014)

An INFP turns on The Imperial March from Star Wars to make a dramatic entrance and ruins the effect by giggling.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Totally INFJ:


----------



## MacGuffin (Feb 10, 2012)

ENFP: The Hollies: stop stop stop





INFP: Michael Jackson: Man in the mirror





ESFJ: Eleanor Rigby





ESFP: Pumping Blood, No No No





INTJ: Going the distance, Cake





ESTJ: someting untasteful and annoying.


----------



## MacGuffin (Feb 10, 2012)

Esfp: Master of the house!





ISTJ: working man, Rush





ENFP: Lazy sunday, Small faces





INTP: Jorney to the center of the mind, Amboy Dukes


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

That's very NFJ!


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

This one feels INFJ somehow


----------



## MysticMind (Feb 11, 2015)

INFJ- NIN, Everyday is Exactly the Same 

"I believe I can see the future
Cause I repeat the same routine
I think I used to have a purpose
But then again
That might have been a dream
I think I used to have a voice
Now I never make a sound
I just do what I've been told
I really don't want them to come around"

Also :
Radiohead- Climbing up the walls
Manchester Orchestra- Virgin
Stabbing Westward- Save Yourself


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

ISTP - Boomtown Rats - Like Clockwork
http://youtu.be/BtDhMScCkcQ

This song is clearly ISTP (or INTP in denial). The lyrics mention being "plugged into the mainstream", which is very Se. They express a mind "thinking that these thoughts are mine", which is Ti.
On the other hand, it could be an ENFJ being ironic.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Look at my Christmas song for each type thread I made: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/734921-christmas-song-each-type.html

ESTP: Jingle Bell Rock ("What a bright time, it's the right time / To rock the night away")

ESFP: Jingle Bells ("Now the ground is white, so go it while you're young")

ISTP: The Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire) ("And every mother's child is gonna spy / To see if reindeer really know how to fly / And so, I'm offering this simple phrase / To kids from one to ninety-two")

ISFP: Walking in a Winter Wonderland ("Sleigh bells ring are you listening / In the lane snow is glistening / A beautiful sight oh we're happy tonight / Walking in a winter wonderland")

ESTJ: Santa Claus is Coming to Town ( "He's making a list / And checking it twice / Gonna find out who's naughty and nice")

ESFJ: 12 Days of Christmas

ISTJ: I'll Be Home For Christmas ("I'll be home for Christmas / You can count on me)

ISFJ: White Christmas ("I'm dreaming of a white Christmas / Just like the ones I used to know")

ENTJ: Carol of the Bells ("Oh, how they pound, raising the sound / O'er hill and dale, telling their tale")

ENTP: Deck the Halls ("Troll the ancient Yuletide carol" LOL)

INTP: What's This? (Jack's probably an ENTP, though)

INTJ: You're a Mean One, Mr. Grinch (Sorry, INTJs, I had a hard time finding one for you, but I've seen The Grinch typed as an INTJ, so it's the best I've got)

ENFJ: Joy to the World 

ENFP: It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year ("It's the hap-happiest season of all / With those holiday greetings and gay happy meetings / When friends come to call") 

INFP: Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer

INFJ: Do You Hear What I Hear? ("Do you know what I know?")


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

PisceanReve said:


> theme songs...DISNEY STYLE!
> 
> ESFP: Part of Your World (The Little Mermaid)
> ESTP: One Jump (Aladdin)
> ...


*ENTP is missing.*


----------



## Kierkegarden (Dec 31, 2015)

The Scientist by Coldplay is INTJ in a relationship. How do feelings?


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

ENTP: Faster, Laura Shigihara
ESFP: Un Deux Chocolat, Meltia
INTP: Cube Land, Laura Shigihara
ISFP: Fairies and the Magical Symphony, Meltia
ENTJ: Take Back the Night, TryHardNinja
ESTP: From the Ground Up, Laura Shigihara
INTJ: Look Up at the Sky, Laura Shigihara
ISTP: 2.75, Laura Shigihara
ISFJ: Call Me Home, Laura Shigihara
INFJ: Jump, Laura Shigihara
ESFJ: Cinderella Love, Meltia
ENFJ: Fallen Kingdom, TryHardNinja
ESTJ: Find the Pieces, TryHardNinja
INFP: Everything's Alright, Laura Shigihara
ISTJ: First Day, Laura Shigihara
ENFP: Eternal Juliet, Meltia


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

Pulp - F.E.E.L.I.N.G.C.A.L.L.E.D.L.O.V.E
(Can't send links, 12th post)
ISTP using inferior Fe.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Shameless Nation said:


> I've always felt a connection with The Verve - Bittersweet symphony
> 
> So, although I cannot give a theme song to the rest of the types, I will give this one to the INFPs ^^
> 
> It's bitter and beautiful all at once. You choose what to focus on.


I've always loved the vibe of this song; pretty sure I've listened to it enough to kill it for my INFP sibling.


----------



## Ms ISTJ (Nov 16, 2015)

xNTJ: Oh No! --Marina and the Diamonds
ISTJ: Stars --Les Misérables

ESTP: All Star --Smash Mouth
ENTP: Crazy --Gnarls Barkley

ISFJ: Because of You --Kelly Clarkson
ESFJ: Man Who Can't Be Moved --The Script
INFJ: People Help the People --Birdy


----------



## Zelian (Nov 21, 2015)

deus ex human revolution game soundtrack = INTJ/INTP hm


----------



## astrolamb (Dec 14, 2015)

*ISFP Theme Song*


----------



## Kierkegarden (Dec 31, 2015)

Most Modest Mouse screams INTX to me.
Most Franz Ferdinand screams ENTX to me.
Edit: Perhaps ENFX too?


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

INTP - the entire discography of They Might Be Giants. Now I know I'm INTP, my love for this band above all else in life is one of the things that suddenly make sense. The lyrics of course but musically, the overall tone reminds me of the light benevolence with reserve associated with inferior Fe. 

Lyrics-wise, these three are the most INTP. 









We Want a Rock, 19m02s




Their music makes me giddy with happiness. :happy:



Ms ISTJ said:


> ISTJ: Stars --Les Misérables


Perfect song for ISTJs, especially unhealthy Enneagram Ones. It's got all four of their functions covered. Pretty rare for a song to do that, no wonder Javert is such a well-loved character for a bad guy. He's so well-written, so fleshed-out, you understand him the most, and he's the easiest to relate to as a real person by far.


----------



## Wings of Nike (Sep 18, 2014)

This song reminds me of ENFPs Ne soo much XD 'We live on fascination!~'






ESFP... a good time... a party... living in the present moment...love... yepp. Se & Fi 
'Oh don't you dare look back, just keep your eyes on me!'





INFJs... methinks. :3 so much feeling


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

ENTJ








INTJ







INFJ







ENFP







INTP


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Ms ISTJ said:


> ISTJ: Stars --Les Misérables





compulsiverambler said:


> Perfect song for ISTJs, especially unhealthy Enneagram Ones. It's got all four of their functions covered. Pretty rare for a song to do that, no wonder Javert is such a well-loved character for a bad guy. He's so well-written, so fleshed-out, you understand him the most, and he's the easiest to relate to as a real person by far.


I fully agree, this is a perfect song for ISTJs.










However, for INTJs this would be more appropriate. It covers Ni, perception what can be the future combined with Te for an ability to direct this future. To the disregard of all convention in favour of what is right to you, Fi. In a way, INTJs and ISTJs are like yin and yang.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

It might be instrumental but I think it goes well with INFPs. Althought it might go better with INFJs.






Also, this would fin the most "stereotypical" ISTJs and Big Brother/The Party would be the ExTJs


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

* *





battle themes, okay?
INTJ: 



INFJ: 



ENTP: 



ENFP: 



ENFJ:


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

* *





ESFJ: 



ESTP: 



ESFP: 



ISFJ: 



ISTJ:


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

* *





INTP: 



ISTP: 



ENTJ: 



ESTJ:


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

* *





ISFP: 



INFP: 








yes, their all Undertale.


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife (Apr 17, 2013)

Came to see if I could find any new songs I liked that were recommended to my type, and to be amused by what other types thought I would like (be it accurate or not so much). 10/10, would recommend.

I guess I should probably contribute something now. 

I (an INTP) love anything by The Classic Crime. Their metaphor-laden lyrics only seem to get better over time, as well as their musical style. I consider myself to pick up on metaphor meanings fairly quickly, but some of their songs I have had to listen to several times over to get all of it. It's dripping with meanings and double-meanings. Anyways, here's their newest album:






I recommend All the Memories for upbeat/romantic - at 00:00 

If you got the angst, check 4:03 and 33:13 for You and Me Both and Beautiful Dark side, respectively. These specific angsty songs hit on such good deep human issues. Also, fair warning, any feeler probably won't connect with You and Me Both. If you want any more in this subject, listen to just about any other song I didn't list, haha. 

My favorite, though, is probably Who Needs Air at 29:08. It's hard to pick just one, though! 

If I had to pick another type for a song on here, it would be ENFP for Vagabonds at 18:02. 

Are their songs more NF than NT? I don't think so. There are lots of feelings, but there are enough absences of feelings that makes it not seem really NF. I know NT's can feel and NF's can be cold, I'm just saying. I think the singer is an xNTP. 

P.S. - Anyone who likes the lyrics but is iffy on the music style: 

Prefer a rock guitar to an acoustic? All the songs I listed (plus most of the album) have a more sped-up, rock version of them in different albums on YouTube. 

For the most part, I like the lighter version of the songs on the album; the lyrics are more understandable and the music sounds more sophisticated. Notable exceptions include Vagabonds (18:02) and The Fight (47:21), in which I think the faster tempo plays a lot into the meaning of the song.


----------



## Monroe (May 13, 2016)

I like ballad style. ISTP.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Here's one for the NFJ's out there:


----------

